# HELP: Got snails, need to get rid of them



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi

Somehow I got small white snails in my tank. Probably brought some shrimp or plant that had one of them and now I've got few and they are multiplying. Assassin snails won't eat them as they too small for them (I have 3 assassin snails in my tank and they don't react on those small guys). Any suggestions how to get rid of them by not just crushing them one by one as it's too many of them.

Thanks


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Depending on the stock of the tank, you can get some dwarf loaches, or any loaches and they will slowly clean them up. (though it sounds like this is a shrimp tank, so I wouldnt try loaches).

simply manual removal doesnt always work, especially if the tank is filled with plants or rocks. 

What you can do is wait for the assassins to breed, and their babies go at the baby pest snails. I have a tank full of various sized assassins, if you want you can come by and take the small ones. Or if you know anyone closer to your area who also has them (as they are pretty common now).

Sorry, I realized this isnt the most helpful.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

If you have alot... you can do the lettuce trick...

get a piece of green lettuce, tie it to a rock, so it sinks, give it a couple of hours you should then by now have snails on it, possibly the odd shrimp...

remove the lettuce with the snails, and rinse an repeat til removed...
you can also do the smush trick, when u see on glass, kill it.

I myself, just keep them in, they remove uneaten food, aerate the substrate...


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

The lettuce trick never worked for me. I just control the number of snails by controlling feeding. My shrimps probably also help by reducing the amount of food available for snails.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hitch said:


> Depending on the stock of the tank, you can get some dwarf loaches, or any loaches and they will slowly clean them up. (though it sounds like this is a shrimp tank, so I wouldnt try loaches).
> 
> simply manual removal doesnt always work, especially if the tank is filled with plants or rocks.
> 
> ...


Sorry puffers won't help as I do have RCS and CRS in the tank as well guppies, neons and other small fish. But I defiantly will take baby assassin snails.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

limited feeding helps, that also includes any algae in the tank. i had snails once, removed any larger ones by hand, dosed heavier on ferts(maybe the copper? =/), and kept feeding clean and stable. after a couple of weeks snails were lowered and mia'd. also i had large numbers of amano shrimps in the tank aswell.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Copper kills fish. Not advisible.
Use the lectuse method and remove the rest by hand every time you see them. It'll take a while but eventually, you'll weed them out.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

if you can catch em...I'll take em....if you aren't too far away.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> if you can catch em...I'll take em....if you aren't too far away.


I'm in North York, near BAs on Steeles


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

cool....I can swing by on my way home some time.


----------

